
Exploring the effect of microdosing psychedelics on creativity - hownottowrite
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00213-018-5049-7
======
ramblerman
The study assessed pre and post microdosing of the participants. Not a double
blind study so I would be wary of the results.

~~~
grawprog
So many studies like this end up being unreliable because of improper
sampling. It wouldn't have been difficult to have a proper control group for
this study.

